# this is really cool



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i want one:thumbup:


----------



## GulfDiver74 (Jan 5, 2011)

If it was a sit-on-top I'd get one! But it is real cool any way.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

definitelyyy


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

They sell the SOT type over in Port St Joe.

Tod


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

clear sit on top??


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet! I want one of these.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Ocean Kayak sells the Peekaboo. SOT with a small glass bottom in the foot well.
Not sure I want to see how big the sharks are when fishing offshore!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good point razor !:whistling:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha very true XD but would be cool inshore to see the grass beds and stuff


----------

